# ITV2 ITV3 ITV4 Back on UPC Digital



## 1dave123 (20 Dec 2011)

http://support.upc.ie/app/answers/detail/a_id/324


----------



## Newbie! (20 Dec 2011)

1dave123 said:


> http://support.upc.ie/app/answers/detail/a_id/324


 

Oh dear, even more programmes to sky plus this christmas


----------



## Tentman (4 Jan 2012)

Back only for cable customers. MMDS customers only got UTV 2


----------

